# Reference line



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I usually scribe a line on some of my PVC pipes so I can more easily align my fittings to each other. I thought today to contact Charlotte pipe company to suggest that they add this to their pipes. Wonder if they will?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Bill said:


> I usually scribe a line on some of my PVC pipes so I can more easily align my fittings to each other. I thought today to contact Charlotte pipe company to suggest that they add this to their pipes. Wonder if they will?


Some fittings have tick marks at 45 degree and at 90 degrees all around the hub.

I use a sharpie.

You can mark them yourself too with a flexible measuring tape and a sharpie


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Bill said:


> I usually scribe a line on some of my PVC pipes so I can more easily align my fittings to each other. I thought today to contact Charlotte pipe company to suggest that they add this to their pipes. Wonder if they will?


 You know Bill, I was thinking that same thing the other day. I always line up the lettering, just thought a straight line would be better.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats my thinking. Just one line would make things so much easier.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

The lettering doesn't run perfectly straight. I doubt aa reference line would either.

On 20' of 2" schedule 40 the letters usually twist an inch at least.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I wish I could show the guy that worked for me, for 5yrs this thread. He always told me I had a massive case of OCD (obsessive cumpulsive disorder, for those sane people out there who don't know) because I always lined up the lettering. I'm glad to see I'm either not totally crazy, or I have good company. But it just looks so much better, even if it's getting buried or covered, I felt better about my work (OCD again).

I always install fume pipe, &/or B-vent for water heaters, or furnaces so the seam is out of sight too. :yes: Takes no more time either.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Don The Plumber said:


> I wish I could show the guy that worked for me, for 5yrs this thread. He always told me I had a massive case of OCD (obsessive cumpulsive disorder, for those sane people out there who don't know) because I always lined up the lettering. I'm glad to see I'm either not totally crazy, or I have good company. But it just looks so much better, even if it's getting buried or covered, I felt better about my work (OCD again).
> 
> I always install fume pipe, &/or B-vent for water heaters, or furnaces so the seam is out of sight too. :yes: Takes no more time either.


The writing on pvc pipe when buried should be where you can read the writing on it of you dig it up for a repair or the inspector comes to inspect it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> The writing on pvc pipe when buried should be where you can read the writing on it of you dig it up for a repair or the inspector comes to inspect it.


:laughing: Thats funny right there...:laughing:

I guess your inspectors are trying to make you think they know how to read...:whistling2:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Little thing i do, is line the lettering up on all my stacks, the direction the sweep/ 1/4 bend is going in the slab. Because that's just how the hell I do it.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Little thing i do, is line the lettering up on all my stacks, the direction the sweep/ 1/4 bend is going in the slab. Because that's just how the hell I do it.


me too :thumbsup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Genova Pipe has an alignment line on their PVC pipe. My local mom and pop hardware store carries Genova, I don't know what other stores carry it.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Genova is good shtuff. I normally get Charlotte. Their fittings even feel better.

Some manufacturers put out "rough" fittings. I like em slick.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I wish I could always use the leterring as a reference. The suppliers set the dwv pipe outside and I must find the bow and lay the pipe according to the bow.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I am with the OCD crowd :blink: Letters lined up always, I cried when the suppliers stopped carrying Genova with the reference line  it was always good straight pipe, I line up the slots on any slotted head screws, etc :thumbsup:


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I did some remodel work in a Wal-Mart super center a couple of years ago. In the freezer isle there are several floor drains for the units. We had some vent pipe overhead. Not noticible at all, 20 feet in the air. They made me clean all the lettering off the pipe. I scraped it off with a razor blade, long and boring work.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Shoulda just squirted it with some "Kilz"


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

PlungerJockey said:


> I did some remodel work in a Wal-Mart super center a couple of years ago. In the freezer isle there are several floor drains for the units. We had some vent pipe overhead. Not noticible at all, 20 feet in the air. They made me clean all the lettering off the pipe. I scraped it off with a razor blade, long and boring work.


 
If I was doing it by the hour, I'd use razor or sandcloth. If I was doing it flat rate, then spray paint it or use clear cleaner! :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

PlungerJockey said:


> I did some remodel work in a Wal-Mart super center a couple of years ago. In the freezer isle there are several floor drains for the units. We had some vent pipe overhead. Not noticible at all, 20 feet in the air. They made me clean all the lettering off the pipe. I scraped it off with a razor blade, long and boring work.


 
If I was doing it by the hour, I'd use sandcloth or razor. If I was doing it flat rate, then I'd spray paint it or use clear cleaner! :laughing:


----------

